# The Canadian Rockies,Banff



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

A few from a recent visit to the rocks.
Crituqe, rework, comments welcomed.
 All shots taken with a Canon 20d and a sigma 10-20 sporting a polarizer.
Light was very harsh for most of these.







I'm vasilating on this one, I was going for the reflection and fall colors, but I think it is a little too busy?


----------



## Dylan (Oct 27, 2006)

Great shot. I see what you mean about the light. It could use a bit more fall color to spice it up but otherwise very nicely done.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

Would look better with some snow on the mountain!
f5.6,,,A little too much forground maybe?


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello Dylan.
 I bumped the saturation just a tad, I should have got the 3 fir trees a little off centre I'm thinking.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

This one is a bit blown out, but I really like the array of greens,(not worked on)


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

I,m thinking its time to buy an nd filter or 2,,hey Christmas is coming,,hmmm


----------



## Dylan (Oct 27, 2006)

no no I like the fir trees right where they are. Problem is they don't show any fall colors. Really everything is just right except for the one thing you couldn't control. Nature. She puts her trees where ever she wants em. Nice work. Regarding the second picture, I would crop out the foreground and give the tree's a bit more saturation. That should lead the viewer right to the mountain. Bummer about the snow.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

I( must have been editing my post when you wrote that lol)


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

Not too bothered realy about the snow,,it is falling as we speak. sob


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

And one for all you cloud addicts. 
Bow Falls ,just behind the Banff springs hotel.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

5 sec exposure


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 27, 2006)

My only question is how in the world did you manage to get a picture of Bow Falls on such a beautiful day with no tourists wandering around your picture!? 
Great shots.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh my, that water is ever so CLEAR in that lake! Sooooooooooo clear. Amazing!

By the way, I quite like the idea of composition in #1 though I see why exposure was difficult. Could I "play" with it just a little, maybe?


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oh my, that water is ever so CLEAR in that lake! Sooooooooooo clear. Amazing!
> 
> By the way, I quite like the idea of composition in #1 though I see why exposure was difficult. Could I "play" with it just a little, maybe?


 
You can play with them till your hearts content my friend,,thanks for askingM8


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, this version may be a bit "strong" now ... :scratch: I'm not sure I am happy with my own edit, but I sent the frame through the channel mixer twice, once for some "soft light" and later for some increase in colour saturation, after which I toned it all in this manner in the levels:







Light WAS a problem there!


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 27, 2006)

i really like the shot of bow falls... well done.  :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice series!!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow..these are some awesome shots.   I gota get out west one day.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> My only question is how in the world did you manage to get a picture of Bow Falls on such a beautiful day with no tourists wandering around your picture!?
> Great shots.


 
Actually Banff is not too busy lately,we don't see any Japanese tourist,I think they have all been!

Nice job Lafoto on the edit 

If your up too it I will post another one for you to play with.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

Flash used: No 
Focal length: 16.0mm (35mm equivalent: 26mm) 
CCD width: 22.48mm 
Exposure time: 0.017 s (1/60) 
Aperture: f/5.6 
ISO equiv.: 200 
Whitebalance: Auto 
Metering Mode: matrix 
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

I am sadly lacking in my P.S. skills, can someone fix the top right which is blown ,,and tell me what you did?


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

Flash used: No 
Focal length: 16.0mm (35mm equivalent: 33mm) 
CCD width: 17.55mm 
Exposure time: 0.300 s (1/3) 
Aperture: f/8.0 
ISO equiv.: 100 
Whitebalance: Auto 
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll give it a try...
I ran the highlight/shadow first...that got some of the blown detail back...but some of it looks to be gone for good.  Then I adjusted levels, curves, saturation, color balance, curve again.  The idea was to liven up the rest of the image so that the bright spot was not so distracting.  A little sharpening and here you go.


----------



## $naps! (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi, I gave it a try. I just cloned the corner(not very well)but with more care it would look ok. I also darkened the corners. I added some colour and sharpened.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow ,great work,thanks for taking the time.
 I am realy impressed,
 I had the in camera sharpness set to max,but I see the improvment in them.

 You know for all the bad rap the net gets, its great to see it at its best,,,,,people willing to help.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 27, 2006)

What equipment are you using?


----------



## Cyber Surfer (Oct 27, 2006)

At the top of the thread he says a Canon 20D with a Sigma 10-20mm lens + polarizer.

I like your shots Jack, but you need a slight bit of saturation to increase the colours and a hint of contrast & USM sharpening to add some detail. I find the 20D gives better colour and contrast by setting your menu settings to Parameter 1, which has higher settings for contrast, sharpness, and saturation. I do not use Parameter 2, and I find better colour at ISO 200 which seems to be the sweet spot on the 20D.

Nice work $naps! It's good to have friends on the net.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> What equipment are you using?


 
If you mean the ones in my album ,most were taken with a 3.2 toshiba,I only recently upgraded to the 20d


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for that Cyber Surfer will give it a whirl.
B.T.W. I live in Calgary also.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for that Cyber Surfer will give it a whirl.
B.T.W. I live in Calgary also.


----------



## Cyber Surfer (Oct 27, 2006)

Maybe we need to get together and have a coffee and share some secrets! LOL


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 27, 2006)

You mentioned that you had the in-camera sharpening cranked up...I was going to suggest that you do as little in-camera as possible and save your tweaking for Photoshop.  

Now that you have a 20D, try shooting RAW and learn your work flow from there.

Cyber Surfer has some good tips...but if you shoot RAW...you can adjust most of that with software...after you have taken the shot.

We may have to get a meet up planned for Jasper/Banff/Kananaskis...sometime, maybe in the spring.


----------



## Cyber Surfer (Oct 27, 2006)

I am game for that! I know this area like the back of my hand. I have been shooting it for three years now, and there are some secret areas that the tourists don't get to.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't get out to the mountains as much as I would like...my wife prefers going to her parent's farm or camping in a more forested area.  For me...the Rocky Mountains are like a sanctuary...it refreshes my spirit when I am there.

My friends and I make an annual camping trip to Kananaskis...but that usually means a lot of partying and less time for finding great photo spots.  I'd love to take a day or weekend just to shoot photos.

I'm sure we could plan a meet up and maybe get at least 10 people to show up...that would be a blast.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes indeed a meet would be great. I'm sure you both have many more secrets to share than I do!
 I have been shooting raw, and I am at the low end of the learning curve.
  Over the years I have seen quite a few snowy owls just south of town,I,m really hoping to see some this winter.


----------



## $naps! (Oct 28, 2006)

I forgot to tell a step too, I did some burning and dodging also. I also notice now I messed up on the top of the log. lol





			
				jack lumber said:
			
		

> Wow ,great work,thanks for taking the time.
> I am realy impressed,
> I had the in camera sharpness set to max,but I see the improvment in them.


No problem, I like doing it. I liked your image and thought this image had a good 3d type feel to it so I wanted to. I also wanted the practice.


----------

